

Twilio is bleeding money - grep
http://www.diggz.org/index.php/2012/10/16/twilio-is-like-the-worst-girlfriend/

======
thomasmeeks
As a dev, this sort of marketing tends to push me to your competitor (Twilio,
to be clear). I've done a little work with both, though, and Tropo is good
enough that your time is better spent on technical merits than this sort of
thing. Or, start a series going over the gnarly technical problems and 10,000
ft overview of Tropo's architecture. I'm sure that'd be an interesting read,
and if it adds a tool to my toolbox, I'll likely remember Tropo when I need a
voice service again.

Though, this all hinges on me being your target market. Quite an assumption on
my part!

~~~
diggz
Not sure if you're our target market, however, if you want some technical
merits, I posted some in the comments here:
[http://www.diggz.org/index.php/2012/10/16/twilio-is-like-
the...](http://www.diggz.org/index.php/2012/10/16/twilio-is-like-the-worst-
girlfriend/#comment-1875)

------
bedspax
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/17/twilio-is-crushing-
it-150k-...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/17/twilio-is-crushing-
it-150k-developers-1-5m-api-calls-a-day-1b-total-phone-calls-expanding-
to-20-more-countries/) :)

------
gottagetmac
What is his evidence for the claim in the title, other than that they have
been raising increasingly large amounts of money (typically, all other things
equal, a sign of health)?

------
davecap1
Diggz is the Chief Evangelist at Tropo...

~~~
diggz
Of course I am. I spent the first 6 paragraphs of the post explaining that :)

